# Breeding Stock?



## mykindagentlemen (Jan 27, 2007)

hey, i have a breeding stock 2 year old and he can kick just about anyones but! i think they are just fine. they starting having BS classes in Piant Shows and here. so i think they are getting promotted. just they need showmanship! AGH


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

On the papers what makes your horse a paint? no spot anywhere?

I love paints but I find them to be alot like a qh (breeding) and find not much differance.


----------



## ThorArb (Jan 31, 2007)

I feel that color should be of the least importance. What is important is correct conformation, pedigree and disposition. 

But Paints are a "color breed" and that should be taken into consideration. Would I ever consider a colored paint over a solid because one had spots and the other didnt? No. Like I said, color is my least of worries when looking at horses. 

It is nice to have spots though but I wouldn't worry about what other people say. Ignorance is all it is. :roll:

Brittany


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

I would imagine a Paint without spots to look exactly like a quarter horse or a thoroughbred...sounds like she is a QH X to produce the Paint.....


----------



## ThorArb (Jan 31, 2007)

Well that would depend on the sire's and dam's breeding. A paint is a stock horse breed, so it wouldnt have any other breeding but Paint, QH or TB bloodlines. Those are the only acceptable crosses for registration with the APHA. So depending on what the sire/dam look like will give you an idea of what he looks like. :lol: 

Just because he's solid doesn't mean he'll look like a QH or TB. And just because he is solid, doesn't mean he is a QH cross either. :wink:

Brittany


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

I just mean that a solid horse would not look at all like a tb....


----------



## Raini (Jan 15, 2007)

Well I do love breeding stock paints I really do but I think that the APHA shouldn't really allow the whole thing. I mean a PAINT horse is a horse with spots. I think APHA is already as lenient as they need to be. Though breeding stock paints are very great horses and stuff maybe they should have their own registration so that APHA is left with colored horses. Again, I have NOTHING against bs paints. I know a couple! They are fabulous horses, one in a million but I think for a breed registration about color non-colored horses shouldn't be allowed.


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice point Raini


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

I agree as well Raini!


----------



## ThorArb (Jan 31, 2007)

Raini said:


> Well I do love breeding stock paints I really do but I think that the APHA shouldn't really allow the whole thing. I mean a PAINT horse is a horse with spots. I think APHA is already as lenient as they need to be. Though breeding stock paints are very great horses and stuff maybe they should have their own registration so that APHA is left with colored horses. Again, I have NOTHING against bs paints. I know a couple! They are fabulous horses, one in a million but I think for a breed registration about color non-colored horses shouldn't be allowed.


Im sorry but I have to disagree. The Paint horse Association is a BREED registry not a color registry like Pinto. If that were the case, then solid Appaloosas shouldn't be registered either now should they? :?


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

yes but a paint is a colored horse that has qh or tb lines.... without the color alot look like regular qh or tb..... :roll:


----------



## ThorArb (Jan 31, 2007)

Id take a solid paint or solid Appy with a great disposition, conformation and pedigree over one that was colored but lacking in one area or another. 

Too many people are "seeing" spots and that is a shame....


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

I was told there conformation and deposition should be that of a qh or tb. So then explain the difference to me between a qh or tb then a non colored paint.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

ThorArb said:


> Id take a solid paint or solid Appy with a great disposition, conformation and pedigree over one that was colored but lacking in one area or another.
> 
> Too many people are "seeing" spots and that is a shame....


In no way do I promote color over a correct and well bred horse.
I do, however, support the idea of more strict requirements with the APHA requiring color in ADDITION to the other requirements.


----------



## Raini (Jan 15, 2007)

^^exactly. 

I would take a breeding stock paint or non colored appy anyday if it was better built and had a good disposition.


----------



## ThorArb (Jan 31, 2007)

A paint is a stock horse, naturally its gonna look like a QH or Appy! However in no way can I agree that they should be so degraded. They are already in a "different category" and its about time that APHA has started to recognize these horses. Im glad that the APHA is adding more incentives and classes for the solid Paints. Its been too long that APHA has given more attention/incentives to the colored horses (and I can see why) but its made the solids look terrible. 

I cannot agree with you, sorry. 

Brittany


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm sorry if this goes off topic but....

What exactly is a stock horse? I though the term was used to describe a non-gaited horse. You know, a gaited horse and then a stock horse, which would mean it performed a hard trot. Am I wrong on this? Or are they working horses? I'm confused!!! :?


----------



## ThorArb (Jan 31, 2007)

A stock horse is a working horse (ie used for working cattle). When most people use the term "stock horse" they are referring to one that is Paint, QH or Appy. 

Brittany


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks!!


----------



## Samantha (Jan 14, 2007)

Wow - thanks for all the responses. I have been out of the loop for a few days.

Just so everyone one knows. Mac's dame is a QH, she is Holly Mac Zippo (she has Boston Mac and Zippo Pine Bar in her back ground), his sire is a Paint, he is Southern Skipper (he has Skipper W and Three Bars in his background). 

Now just to clarify I do not know much about the APHA or AQHA or the horses that are great. I am still learning. However, I do not that my colt is great. He is built and that is what I wanted. I knew from day one that he would be a well put together horse. 

I am enjoying the feed back so please keep it coming.

If anyone has any info on the horses in Mac's background - let me know what type of horses they were and how well he is bred....now I know that he is not the next World Champ or anything but any info that you give is appreciated...

Thanks bunches!!!

Samantha


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

What's your horses full registered name?


----------



## Samantha (Jan 14, 2007)

His registered name is His Southern Mac - I have not received his papers yet. I sent them to the APHA in December, they notified me that they received it and that I should have them shortly...So I wait.


Samantha


----------



## ThorArb (Jan 31, 2007)

Do you have his sire's and dam's names? Zippo Pine Bar is an awesome producer of Western Pleasure horses. 

Here is a little info about Zippo:
http://www.ceoates.com/sires/zippo-pine-bar.html
http://www.zippopinebar.net/

Boston Mac:
http://www.qhd.com/horse/stallion.asp?id=2786&sex=

His sire, Triple Chick:
http://www.qhd.com/horse/stallion.asp?id=2854

Skipper W (I love this guy crossed onto a good Impressive line! :lol: ):
http://www.foundationhorses.com/skipperwped.htm

Three Bars:
http://www.qhd.com/horse/stallion.asp?id=2972&sex=

Your paint is related to mine through Dont Dare Skip Me on his sire's dam's line. 

Brittany


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Six generations back:
Breeze Bar
Color: ch
Height: SI-100

AQHA#0092114

AQHA Champion. H-24, P-22.
SI-100, AAAT, Stakes Winner.
1961 Champion Quarter Running Stallion. 69-16-9-15, $34,394.
Stakes Wins-3, 2nds-3, 3rds-7. 1960 ALB 440, 1st, State Fair Stallion Stakes. 1961 LA 350, 1st, Lightning Bar Stakes. 1961 LA 400, 1st, Chicado V Handicap. 1959 ALB 440, 2nd, State Fair Stallion Stakes. 1961 LA 350, 2nd, Shue Fly Stakes.
A Leading Sire Race ROM Qualifiers. Sire of AQHA Champions: Breeze Bar Jr, Breeze Bar Lady, Feature Breeze. Sire of Express Man, 1972 Honor Roll, and AQHA Superior Cutting and Chariot Racing Champion. Sire of Shamel Charade, AQHA Superior Western Pleasure Horse.
Sire of 28 ROM Producing Daughters, including Camptown Girl, Dam of Town Policy, AQHA Hall Of Fame, 3 X Quarter Running Champion, and Earner of $862179.

5 Generations back
Beau's Bonanza
Color: sor
Height: 85%nfqha

AQHA#6018947
H-216/P-21
Sorrel QH stallion.
AQHA champion, High point halter stallion 1971, Superior halter horse, Arena ROM.
BREEDER: Clair O.Nelsen, Duluth,MN.
SIRE OF: AQHA Ch, High point halter, Show ROM.
87.5% Foundation.

6 Back
Coys Bonanza
Color: sor

AQHA#0143099
H-154/P-7.5
Superior Halter,
AQHA Champion,
1963 AQHA High Point Halter Stallion,
`62 Race ROM,
7 Racing Points,
AAA, SI-85, 16-1-3-2, $289.
Breeder: Bill Coy.
69% Foundation.
add`l picture:









More impressive is Skippers Lad (6 generations back as well)
Color: sor
Height: 15.2H

AQHA#0036881
H-23/P-0/SI-65.
Breeder/Owner: H.J. Wiescamp, Alamosa,CO.
SKIPPERS LAD won 4 Grands and 2 Reserves for 23 halter points. SIRE OF: World Champion Offspring(1), Superior Halter Offspring(3), Superior Performance Offspring(4), AQHA Champion Offspring(5), Race Money-earners($516 total).

I found little on the dam. But overall, pretty good lines. :wink:


----------



## ThorArb (Jan 31, 2007)

Most of the names in his pedigree are farther back. I look in the first 3 generations, maybe 4. But honestly, after that it gets pretty much bred out. He's got some great horses in his pedigree though! 

Have any pictures? Id love to see them! 

Brittany


----------



## Samantha (Jan 14, 2007)

THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!

So if I understand correctly, what matters is what is on his papers - not what we can find in his background??? Is that correct???

I do have pics - they are posted under the picture page - I am not home with my computer to post to this thread but I will when I get home tomorrow. If you look under the pics the subject is pics of my colt Mac - he was 11 months old in those pics. I have not taken any in a month or so. I will get some new ones as soon as I can...

Kristy - where did you find all the info on his background? 

I am new to the papered horses - the other horses that I have had were not papered and I new very little about them...so I am learning what to look for in pedigree. 

Thanks again everyone!!!!  

Samantha


----------



## allxspunkedxup (Feb 4, 2007)

I love BS Paints, and minimal-white Paints if those aren't the same thing. Technically, they are Paints, but I do think they should have their own registery, AbsPHA or something like that. They're so special that they should have their own registery. It's not like "Oh, he's half QH but he looks like a QH so he'll be registered as an AQHA." No, that's not it.
They're QH/Paints or TB/Paints and that's allowed in the registery. "A horse can be registered as a Paint as long as it has Thoroughbred, Quarter Horse, and/or Paint background." According to a horse book I read.
So yeah, that probably didn't make any sense. But it would be cool if they had their own sub-registery, but could be registered as Paints as well :wink:


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

I looked up the pedigree on allbreedpedigree.com. Very good site when tracing lineage.


----------



## ClassyAvitar (Feb 5, 2007)

i have seen some wonderful paint horses that have no color or very minimal color. im not going to lie, i LOVE a horse with loud coloring but it is not my main priority when picking a horse. My mare is registered as a pinto because of her coloring because the studs papers were lost when the owner died....ya long story lol. ANy ways, if you like the look of the horse and its demeanor and conformation it should not matter even if it can be registered or not, only if you are really planning on breeding i guess.


----------



## HorsieLuver (Feb 5, 2007)

My dad has a breeding stock mare. The only white coloring she has is a blaze and four white stockings. She is a beautiful mare and has a very nice temperment to go along with it, and is an AWESOME trail horse too! Well here are some pics. just for ya'll to see!











































And here is a breeding stock mare that we sold recently, she too only had a big blaze and white stockings as far as coloring goes. I think she is absolutely gorgeous!~



























Sorry about all the pics.


----------



## Samantha (Jan 14, 2007)

My colt looks a lot like your dad's mare. He has a blaze and 2 socks - that's it. He's great in my opinion.. As soon as my computer is fixed I will post more pics of him.

Samantha


----------

